
LTE gets faster. Much faster. - evo_9
http://gigaom.com/broadband/lte-gets-faster-much-faster/
======
skimbrel
While it'd be great to see this show up everywhere, I'm not holding my breath.
Mostly because of the spectrum issue -- from the article: _In the
demonstration, 60MHz of aggregated bandwidth was used, compared to the 20MHz
maximum that is currently possible using LTE._

So we'd need to triple the amount of spectrum allocated to each base station
to realize these gains. Well, we can hope.

Is there still progress to be made on increasing the utilization of currently-
allocated spectrum? I'm lazy and don't feel like computing a Shannon limit at
the moment...

